# I haven't had a single problem with my personal cars in 7 full years...



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I just realized, after my son pointed it out, that my cars never seem to break down. Ever.

The past three vehicles that I have owned have never had a single mechanical/electrical failure whatsoever during their time under my ownership. All they have required are oil, brakes, and tires. That is pretty amazing, I think.

The cars were all purchased new, and I did all of the maintenance on the vehicles (the BMW had free factory service, but I still changed the oil every 7500 miles):

*2004 Infiniti G35 6MT
2007 BMW 335i 6MT "Juicebox JB2"
2010 Audi A4 2.0T *

Now, my wife has owned the following cars during that same period:

*2003 BMW X5 3.0
2006 Volvo XC90 V8
2008 BMW X5 3.0si
*

Her cars have been in the shop all the time. From blown head gaskets to minor electrical gremlins. There is always a running list of "to do" items for the dealer to fix when her cars go in.

Just shows you that it is the luck of the draw...

What has your experience been?

- Mike


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

That's cool. Sadly, I can't say the same about any of my BMWs. All three had problems from the factory:

1. 2003 E46 had a bad ebrake and engine stutter at WOT.
2. 2006 e90 had a bad HVAC from the factory.
3. 2007 335i - lemoned with engine problems (navi was also prone to shutting off for days at a time); I have a laundry list of parts they replaced on it. That's why it ended up being lemoned.

Strangely, my Cooper S was rock solid and both Mazdas I've owned in the past 7 years have been startlingly perfect. Our Audi... rofl. Parts just blister and fall off that car. Oddest part, I'll probably buy another BMW in 2012.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Had several consecutive generations of Mercedes in our household, all had incredible number of similar problems as they aged: water pumps blowing up, non-stop electrical issues, squealing brakes, with aggrivating and expensive repair experiences at the dealership. Door handles falling off the S-class was really the last straw for me (seriously, why would you not engineer one of most used components to be as durable as possible, especially on your top model?).

Moved to a set of BMWs, but still have numerous issues, albeit much less severe (no issues that required towing). Overall, annoying but acceptable experiences insofar that I feel they are an acceptable purchase. I will continue to purchase from BMW unless someone can match and exceed BMW in their formula for designing, building and pricing a car the way they do. I have not found a more reliable make that can quite do this--yet. Infinity is the closest substitute that I came close to purchasing, but did not due to lack of refinement.

Considering a MINI in the future.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

My '03 540 has been pretty good over the 2+ years I've had it. I had the cluster replaced when I bought it (69k miles) under goodwill. I'm having the cooling system overhaul done on Wed (I'm up to 88k miles now). I had the MAF replaced. I think that's about it.

My wife's '03 Ody has been bullet-proof. I don't think we've done one unscheduled service for it at all, and she's up to 124k miles now and still going strong! I'd like to replace it, but there really isn't anything out there that we're currently into (not the MDX, RX, XC, GM SUVs--small/med/large, CX, X5, Q, FX, etc.) so we're waiting to see what might be on the horizon in another year or two.

The real question is why haven't you installed an after-market chip for the A4? 

:dunno:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

hts said:


> The real question is why haven't you installed an after-market chip for the A4?
> 
> :dunno:


The A4 was a replacement for the 335i 6MT. With a couple fun cars already in the garage, our primary purpose for the vehicle was fuel economy and it had to be comfortable in traffic. As a result, we got the A4 2.0 FWD CVT. While the 2.0-liter engine kicks-ass (207 hp and 258 pound-feet of torque... and 35+ mpg on the highway), all I get is wheelspin if I floor the throttle (thanks FWD). Plus, the CVT is really a crappy transmission for an enthusiast (Audi dropped it for 2011). I don't need a single bit more power, as the powertrain just isn't set up for it.

I really miss my 335i... and I should have bought the A4 2.0 Quattro 6MT, in hindsight. 

- Mike


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

J.E.E.P = Just Empty Every Pocket

Since I bought it I've needed a differential flush, new CV boot (essentially a new front axle), new radio and speakers (trying to find out why front speakers weren't working), new tires, new PCM, heater blower motor installed, and oil and filters. 

I still haven't started the blend door repair...

But, my BMW has been 100% maintenance free, as well as my past Taurus SHO (with 200k hard-driven, autocrossing miles),SVT Focus, Focus ST, GTi, dodge caravan (cheap-o for when the ST was in the shop after an accident), and Opel Kadett. 

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

My BMWs

1. 1994 E36-other than a window regulator trouble free.
2. 2002 E46-belt tensioner otherwise no problems.
3. 2003 E3 530i-belt tensioner otherwise fine
4. 2005 E60 M5-drank oil (normal) noisy rear diff, after I sold it I was told they discovered a issue with the engine under warranty that was $$$$$

My wife's cars--The Volvo XC90 does not count--lots of little things.
She and tires/brakes do not get along. Her Mercedes GL 450 was very reliable 

Our 2006 Honda CR-V which we bought slightly used has been great, I did get the dealer to changed the rear diff fluid under a TSB, otherwise I change the oil every six months and that's it.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

My BMWs have been reliable. My 2000 323i had a ground wire come loose at around the 4 year mark - this killed the electrics to the door locks, radio, hvac, windows and a few other things, but didn't render the car unable to be driven. I also had the cam sensor issue that everyone's had - both fixed under warranty.

Z4 was perfect, but I only had it a year.

My ZHP has one fault; when driven on cold days, the clutch squeals for the first few engagements, then warms up and is fine. Several trips to the dealer have never uncovered the cause (car was kept out in the cold overnight; alternator was checked, belts, clutch etc.). Issue still exists, but hasn't failed or become catastrophic. Other than that, no issues. 

Infiniti had the known problem of interior wood trim coming unglued - this was covered promptly under warranty - which Infiniti has extended to 8 years and unlimited mileage (on this particular part and repair).

Subaru was trouble free ...

I'm heading into higher mileage with my ZHP convertible - it's at just under 30k now, but I hope to keep it a long while - I like it too much to sell. I'm hoping its status as a late model run E46 ( March 06 build) means it's as debugged as any E46 can be


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

fuz said:


> Had several consecutive generations of Mercedes in our household, all had incredible number of similar problems as they aged: water pumps blowing up, non-stop electrical issues, squealing brakes, with aggrivating and expensive repair experiences at the dealership. Door handles falling off the S-class was really the last straw for me (seriously, why would you not engineer one of most used components to be as durable as possible, especially on your top model?).
> 
> Moved to a set of BMWs, but still have numerous issues, albeit much less severe (no issues that required towing). Overall, annoying but acceptable experiences insofar that I feel they are an acceptable purchase. I will continue to purchase from BMW unless someone can match and exceed BMW in their formula for designing, building and pricing a car the way they do. I have not found a more reliable make that can quite do this--yet. Infinity is the closest substitute that I came close to purchasing, but did not due to lack of refinement.
> 
> Considering a MINI in the future.


Interesting, every so often (last night for instance) I get a hankering for a late model SL - I stay up late and peruse the classifieds.

Then I remember all the horror stories almost everyone who has ever owned a late model merc has related to me and I close my laptop and fall right to sleep :rofl:


----------



## S93D (Apr 24, 2008)

I've discussed this with others and come to the conclusion that:

1. It is luck.
2. Cars are more reliable now than in years past, say 30 years ago (1980's)
3. Maintaining the car does help.
4. We may think we have reliable cars but if you save up your receipts you may find that you do have a reliable car but that it has been in the shop.

5. This is controversial. Someone said that some people are very rough with their things and tend to either break things or prematurely wear them out. Agree or disagree?


----------



## remarr (Feb 7, 2008)

I've had my early 2003 E46 for 150k miles at this point, and I'd say the reliability has been average.


3 window regulators
sunroof cassette (the only truly hideously expensive repair)
steering wheel clock spring
2 failed control arms
 ground strap came loose/corroded

Additionally, the power door locks are flaky, and it looks like the value cover gasket may be leaking. Both are recent developments that I doubt will get fixed (by me) because I'm working on replacing it.

It's not a short list, but I've had it a long time and I've had worse cars. A Toyota it ain't though.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

The few cars I had in Germany have been flawless but I only head each for a year each for various reasons (one got totalled, one my parents sold to give me another.)

We had a Ford Explorer before that which had been maintained well and had only one real issue -- overheated due to thermostat failing at about 75k miles. Once replaced it was solid up to 100k miles when we traded it in.

We then had an Accord hand-me down for a few months when someone decided to run a stop sign, smash into a Corvette and the Corvetted smashed into me. Nice! Replaced with a used Ford Focus that was mostly solid considering its economy status. It had failed window regulators like there is no tomorrow but only one true mechanical break down when the fuel pump went at 75k miles. I guess that makes it more reliable than the average 335i! It was sold about 10k miles later but needed a new alternator because it was starting to go out. Both parts are somewhat acceptable to replace at those intervals.

The 328i is the first new car I ever bought and it was been flawless aside from a defect on the clutch upon delivery. I fought with it for 15k miles and was unsatisfied when it was replaced and it has been flawless since.

My wife's G35 coupe is a lease and has been flawless. Battery died after about 4 years, which was its only mechanical break-down. A jump got it to O'Reilly where it was made whole again.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

Good topic Mike.

My current car is a 3 month old 2011 328i and so far it's been flawless. Prior car was a 2008 328i e90 and in 40,000 miles it ran perfectly. The only maintenance was as scheduled by BMW. Prior to that I had a 2006 Cadillac CTS which was reasonably reliable. The only issue was a tendency for the suspension to lose it's specified alignment and eat tires. The Cadillac dealership finally fixed the issue and ponied up for half the cost of new front tires. Preceding the Caddy was a 2002 Audi A4 Quattro which had a myriad of issues ranging from a recall on ignition coils (stranded me twice) to 2 issues with the onboard trip computer.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Our most recent 2 have been trouble free so far:

UK:
*2008 MINI Cooper R56*, Two years in service. Just had its first oil change  0 problems. 
*2005 Vauxhall (Opel) Combo.* Purchased used two years ago. 0 problems. 
*1994 Rover Metro. * Purchased used in 2008 for £200. 3 problems in as many months. The next time it refused to start, I gave it away. Car still runs. I see it around occasionally.

US:
*2007 BMW X3*. 2-year lease: 1 issue with Sunroof. Car was at dealer for 2 weeks and I drove a nice e92 loaner. 
*2006 Mazda MX-5.* 2-year lease: 2 issues -- Check engine light caused by fault in fuel system. Eventually fixed by a recall. Interior flooded due to clogged drains. Fixed by TSB (voluntary recall) Dealer didn't know about TSB. I had to print it out and take it to them. Problems were minor but terrible dealer customer service turned them into a major hassle. Mazda made mid-year changes and later production cars don't have those problems.

*2004 BMW 325i.* 3 year lease 2 minor problems. Radio head unit failed after 1 week. Side view mirror failed. Nice loaner cars made me wish the car had more problems :angel:

*2000 Volvo V40. 4-year lease*: Lots of minor problems: A/C would freeze up. Eventually fixed by a software update. Front suspension overhaul twice under warranty. Turbo oil leak. Car burned out bulbs at an amazing rate. I suspected charging system voltage to high or spikes, but dealer wouldn't check it. After we turned in the car, I discovered there was a TSB. Thin, expensive rear brake pads only lasted about 15,000 miles.

*1990 BMW 535i* Purchased used in 2000 sold in 2007 at 250,000 miles: Water pump. 1 recall for fuel system issue, idle control valve, suspension bushings 3 times. shocks once. Right front brake caliper, Central locking issue that I never fixed. CD changer failed. AC stopped working a few weeks before I sold the car. If we hadn't moved to Wales, I'd still have it.


----------



## Lufthansa (Nov 8, 2009)

Previous 5 Mustangs ('65, '68, '88, '97 and '04) were problem-free (all were V-8's).
Previous BMW 3 Coupes ('95 318 and '99 323) were problem-free.
'07 Lexus GS 350 problem free for me, but not for Lexus - 4 recalls and counting.
Current 328 Coupe - will be a year old on Mar. 1 and going in for 1st service next Wed. 3700 miles and no problems.


----------

